# Rad Air Tanker 172cm



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Because it's a really long drive in my 5.9 liter gas whore, & I don't know if it will be worth it.
> TT


This has campfire story written all over it.


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

I was a retard and missed the chance for a 200 tanker. I would tell him that if he wastes your time he pays for gas. Get that in writing and scanned to you. Lol.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BUy it no matter what. I will buy it if you have regrets.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Rare board in the us. Made in Switzerland. You have heard of google?

http://www.rad-air.com/08/en/tkr.php


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

All right you've convinced me, I'm gonna go get it.

I guess I can afford the $30 bucks for the board with bindings, buddy said because of how far I have to drive he'll throw in another board with bindings for $10 bucks.

So 2 boards with bindings $40 bones. 

\ TT


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

what the fuck?
Too much jelly on me right now.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Fuck those boards are big. 


Why don't you just ride a picnic table?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Fuck those boards are big.
> 
> 
> Why don't you just ride a picnic table?


@ 172? are you serious?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I expect pics. sounds like from the email the bindings are way old school. MAybe they only fit the board. that will be a trip.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

NS needs to make the Summit in a 180+


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I got it, but I still don't have a clue how old it is?
Hopefully someone knows the answer, cause it's weird.

I've searched for the exact same one, but the closet that I have found is the TANKER 200 LIMITED EDITION 2010/2011 but it's baby blue.

I don't think it is that new though, judging by the bindings I would say it's close to 10 maybe 15 years old? 
But the top sheet is still really shiny, kinda too shiny for a 10 or 15 year old board & it does have the 4x4 hole pattern.
I have 2 boards @ my house that are pre 4x4 hole pattern, they are both cambered decks & both have lots of camber in them.

The one that I got is red, though not identical they look like they could be made in the same year. Don't know if they made a 72 for the 20th anniversary year, but if they made a 72 for every year before then maybe?
I think that baby blue one has full rocker? Or maybe just the silver 20th year one?
This one seems to be full rocker too, just from looking @ it.
I don't think the ones from 10 or 15 years ago were full rocker were they?
Weren't they all camber up until about 4 or 5 years ago?



I've seen some pretty dead, lifeless boards in my day.
But I've never seen one go from a cambered deck to a full rocker, or to me what looks like a full rockered deck.
I've seen them go flat & I've seen them twist, but this one has a nice even round rocker.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

The pics didn't upload for some reason.
Hopefully this time it will work.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7908&stc=1&d=1337056674

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7909&stc=1&d=1337056674

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7910&stc=1&d=1337056876

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7911&stc=1&d=1337056876

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7912&stc=1&d=1337056876

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7913&stc=1&d=1337056876


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

maybe this time


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

bindings look like they're from the early 90s, as far as I can tell.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Timmytard - Why don't you email a couple of pictures, serial number (if it has one) and questions to Rad-Air and see what they come back with. 

Heres there contact email [email protected]

As Yuhaoyang said, the bindings look fairly old, but that doesn't mean the board necessarily is, as they may have decided to do a retro top sheet that year or something.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

fattrav said:


> Timmytard - Why don't you email a couple of pictures, serial number (if it has one) and questions to Rad-Air and see what they come back with.
> 
> Heres there contact email [email protected]
> 
> As Yuhaoyang said, the bindings look fairly old, but that doesn't mean the board necessarily is, as they may have decided to do a retro top sheet that year or something.


Good call, I sent them one with a few pics.
Hopefully I will hear back from them?

But I have a feeling I might not, I wouldn't want to tell someone

"No that boards came with camber, I don't know why it has lost its camber so badly that it turned into a rocker?"

I don't know, maybe they will feel bad that their super high-end dream machine turned into a pumpkin @ midnight.

& Send me a new Glass slipper!!!!!! Not Likely, I'm sure it'll be back to carpet munchin' those warty nose step sisters. 

I won't be holdin' my breath on that one! Well not the first one but probably the 2nd one.

TT


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

timmytard said:


> I got it, but I still don't have a clue how old it is?
> Hopefully someone knows the answer, cause it's weird.
> 
> I've searched for the exact same one, but the closet that I have found is the TANKER 200 LIMITED EDITION 2010/2011 but it's baby blue.
> ...


The red and white 72 tanker is from 94 I believe. I still have one and it rides incredible in pow. Actually all around. Lots of float on the nose, great shape, great deck. Good score.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice score on the red tanker! 

I'd love me a big ol tanker for $40 even without the bindings  If anyone has one - pls pm me


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nose Dradamous said:


> The red and white 72 tanker is from 94 I believe. I still have one and it rides incredible in pow. Actually all around. Lots of float on the nose, great shape, great deck. Good score.


Did you look @ the pics? 

Mine has developed rocker, I don't think it did intentionally.

Something has happened to it.

Please take a few pics, I would love to see how yours still has camber.

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Traded the Tanker for a couple sets of longboard wheels.

Since I all ready have about 6 or 7 boards & I was in desperate need of some wheels.

I'm happy.

TT


----------



## VTsnowboardchik (May 15, 2012)

Those look awesome. I really like the one with the red and white stripes.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

That's the one I traded, I was considering seeing if anyone on here wanted it. 

I probably could have gotten a better deal than 2 sets of used longboard wheels.

Oh well.

TT


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

I got an 82 Tanker in perfect shape on the way. Rode one of these my first time in AK.


----------

